# Newly Awarded!



## Heather (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice job there, Marco, you're our first official "Awarded Stud" member. 
:rollhappy:


----------



## Marco (Jul 23, 2006)

huh????

whatever it is...it wasn't me I swear!!!


is this payback for orlando bloom?? i want jessica alba please!!! Thank you 

----
duh...i just realized....who changed my title???


----------



## Heather (Jul 23, 2006)

hahaha....

You can change your custom title but the defaults are based on number of posts. 500 is the highest level. Congratulations. You are prolific. I bet Jessica would go for that.


----------



## Marco (Jul 30, 2006)

Newly De-warded Stud oke:

I don't think "de-warded" is a word. Oh well. lol


----------

